# Sodium lactate and Sodium Silcate- Whats the use ?



## saqqa (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello ,
Sodium lactate and Sodium Silicate, are they the same ?

Is Sodium Silicate safe for skin , if used in soap to make it harder ?

Thanks


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 14, 2018)

They are not the same but here is an article on Sodium Silicate. I can't say it would not lend something to soap. DeeAnna?...
https://www.marketizer.com/articles...-liquid-and-solid-sodium-silicate-2735414.htm


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't know too much about it. I've never used it in soap. From my reading -- 

It has been used as an inexpensive filler in soap -- in effect, it allows the soap maker to produce a decent-looking hard soap with a higher than normal water content. Water is cheap, so the cost to make the soap is reduced.

Like any salt, sodium silicate will tend to harden bar soap. It adds detergency (cleaning power) to the soap, which is why it is used in laundry detergents. It will soften hard water to some extent depending on the amount used. 

It may consume lye especially if the soap is made at higher temperatures -- I don't have any advice on adjusting the NaOH amount. It can crystallize out of the soap if too much is used in a bar (NaOH) or liquid (KOH) soap.

As far as safety for use on the skin -- no idea. As far as how it compares to sodium lactate -- again, no idea.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks DeeAnna I just knew you would show up. I did not do a lot of research on it, just a quick google search


----------

